# nikon D90 or canon EOS 50D



## mazin

hi......Iwana ask about the best cam between nikon D90 or canon Eos 50d
about the quality of image .....
I don't care about the movie.....I just want the image quality.
plaese help me by youre advice.....thankssssssssss.


----------



## KmH

mazin said:


> hi......Iwana ask about the best cam between nikon D90 or canon Eos 50d
> about the quality of image .....
> I don't care about the movie.....I just want the image quality.
> plaese help me by youre advice.....thankssssssssss.


IThink
you really 
should
look at
the specifications
for both cameras
since they are at
different levels...........................................................................
The D90 is an entry-level
camera and the 50D is a
prosumer-level camera..................................................................
As a case in point the D90
has a max shutter speed
of 1/4000 while the
50D has a max shutter
speed of
1/8000, which is
one of the specifications
that separate entry-level
from prosumer-level.......................................................................
If you look 
at Compare cameras
you will see that the
DXO independent testing lab 
shows the Nikon D90
has somewhat better
color depth, far better
dynamic range
and far better high ISO performance
than the more expensive
50D...........................................................................................
Note: DXO labs only compares image quality and no other camera features......................................................................................
In short, get the Nikon D90
if image quality is your main concern................................................


----------



## WRon

I think you should try to get your hands on each one in a store and play with them a while. Pick 'em up, put 'em to your eye, click the shutter, zoom in and out, and try to get a feeling for the one you're the most comfortable with. Either one will perform well for you, so it's mainly a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Dominantly

D90


----------



## mdtusz

I had this same dilemma a while back and was about to go with the 50D for build quality and the price of Canon lenses, but the D90 trumped it with it's high ISO, dynamic range, and CLS as well.

Between the two, it's a trade off between IQ, and build quality mainly (as well as the whole Canon vs Nikon thing too, but...)


----------



## cfusionpm

I doubt you would be disapointed with image quality from either. And the posters above seem to want to lead you to believe that the D90 is superior in IQ. In the real world (as in practical use, and not isolated sensor tests) they will both produce similar image quality, but the 50D will shoot faster frame rates with fast autofocus, and a more rugged and solid build. Plus Canon lenses are generally cheaper than Nikon's.

If you're OK with this kind of quality (click for image), then your choice should come down to features and feel of the camera.


----------



## Derrel

Look at the numbers...the D90 has the better image sensor,especially in low-light ISO and in Dynamic Range, two real-world areas where the D90's larger pixels and larger sensor will make a noticeable difference in actual picture-taking situations.

Compare cameras

Canon and Nikon's prices on most lenses are fairly comparable. It's not very smart to always go with "cheaper lenses" when you're shooting at the 12-18 megapixel capture level...better lenses are often more costly than the low-level stuff,and on the lenses that you really WANT to own, Canon and Nikon have pretty comparable prices these days in most countries. The price of photo goods in areas outside of the USA is very,very different than in the USA,so you might wish to check out the prices in the country where you will be purchasing the equipment from (I see you are not in the USA).

If possible, it would be really great if you could go someplace and actually hold and test out whatever cameras you are interested in owning...the feel of the cameras in your hand and how they fit you is important. You want to like the camera you buy! The D90 is Nikon's top consumer camera--the Canon T2i is actually a better comparison than the Canon 50D, in some respects. If one camera has a feature that you think is really,really important, then that one feature could make the Canon or the Nikon more appealing and a better "fit" for you, no matter what the image quality differences. All the high-end consumer and pro-sumer cameras are quite capable, some in different areas than others, but all are good overall.


----------



## cfusionpm

Derrel said:


> Look at the numbers...the D90 has the better image sensor


 
I'd rather look at pictures than numbers, but hey, that's just me eh? :thumbup:


----------



## dragon12

i agree compare the t1i/t2i to the d90. both are entry level


----------



## Live_free

I don't agree with the T2i to D90 match.. Mainly because although the D90 is considered a entry level camera on the sheet it out preforms (sensor wise) many higher level cameras, case and point, the 50D.


----------



## Dominantly

cfusionpm said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the numbers...the D90 has the better image sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather look at pictures than numbers, but hey, that's just me eh? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Just you..

Maybe it has something to do with you owning the 50D. Just saying....


----------



## Derrel

cfusionpm said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the numbers...the D90 has the better image sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather look at pictures than numbers, but hey, that's just me eh? :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Yeah...when compared side-by-side, the D90 produces better images than the Canon T2i, so yes, the numbers and the pictures both actually show the difference the Nikon's better,larger, lower-noise sensor makes. (Unless one is from that planet where a car going 55 miles an hour is said to be going faster than a car measured at 65 mph, pardon the analogy.) The lower sensor performance scores of the 50D against the D90's sensor are what they are...the numbers reflect how the sensors perform,and one is larger than the other, and has wider dynamic range, and less noise, and richer,deeper color. Hard to argue with such simple objective measures, unless one is arguing from a fanboy (or owner's) point of view.

Canon Rebel T2i / EOS 550D Compared to the Nikon D90 Side by Side 

Lenses also factor into the equation, as does the ability of the D90 to remove chromatic aberration in-camera, which the 50D cannot do. As Live-free pointed out, some would not consider the Canon 550D (AKA the T2i) and the D90 to be in the same "class", but I consider them to be pretty close competitors price-wise, size-wise, and both the D90 and T2i have video capture capability, which the 50D does not have. The 50D was the Nikon D300 sort-of competitor, and was a poor seller for Canon compared with the earlier 40D, and against the D300 for the past two years. The D90 has been a huge seller for Nikon, and has now sort of been moved "down-market" so that its **current** price and that of the Canon T2i are very close. So, it's sort of difficult to categorize where the D90 fits in, or what its competitors are these days.

It's amusing to see the owner of one particular camera defend it over and over, across post after post, when the numbers comparing the equipment are available for all to see at DXO Mark's web site. I do not own a Nikon D90 or a Canon 50D, but "some" of the people in this thread do...and they want "their" choices to look the best. But hey, buy whatever one you like better, or the one whose system you want to be using. The D90 and the 50D are both getting "on in years" now, and I think the T2i is the new camera to consider against the D90...but whatever...


----------



## cfusionpm

Dominantly said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the numbers...the D90 has the better image sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather look at pictures than numbers, but hey, that's just me eh? :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just you..
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with you owning the 50D. Just saying....
Click to expand...

 Hey! What are you getting at here! 

Anyway, some quick googling brought me here, which was a nice comparison of the two.  

Not that I don't like to geek-out on DxO every now and then, but it's certainly not the be-all end-all comparison tool, if people even know what to make out of those numbers to begin with.


----------



## Live_free

cfusionpm said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather look at pictures than numbers, but hey, that's just me eh? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just you..
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with you owning the 50D. Just saying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! What are you getting at here!
> 
> Anyway, some quick googling brought me here, which was a nice comparison of the two.
> 
> Not that I don't like to geek-out on DxO every now and then, but it's certainly not the be-all end-all comparison tool, if people even know what to make out of those numbers to begin with.
Click to expand...


I stopped reading that comparison when it said the 50D sensor was better because it had more megapixels.  

It's easy to find bias info. I was in the same situation, I went nikon, why? Cause the d90 simply can take better pictures.


----------



## cfusionpm

Derrel said:


> It's amusing to see the owner of one particular camera defend it over and over, across post after post, when the numbers comparing the equipment are available for all to see at DXO Mark's web site.



I think it's because numbers don't tell the whole story.  Nikon likes to push heavy noise reduction in-camera, but it leaves higher ISO images softer and with less detail. I would personally prefer a sharper image with a little noise in it that could be controlled cleanly with some third party software. Thats why I say images are more important than numbers.  But if the numbers are what matters; with complete disregard to optics, features, post processing, or anything else involved in actually taking and producing a picture; then DxO Mark is your place to be.


----------



## Live_free

cfusionpm said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amusing to see the owner of one particular camera defend it over and over, across post after post, when the numbers comparing the equipment are available for all to see at DXO Mark's web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because numbers don't tell the whole story.  Nikon likes to push heavy noise reduction in-camera, but it leaves higher ISO images softer and with less detail. I would personally prefer a sharper image with a little noise in it that could be controlled cleanly with some third party software. Thats why I say images are more important than numbers.  But if the numbers are what matters; with complete disregard to optics, features, post processing, or anything else involved in actually taking and producing a picture; then DxO Mark is your place to be.
Click to expand...

Sharpness can also be changed even easier in third party software.. der


----------



## ghpham

Meh...if someone posted the pics from both side by side without the exif information, can anyone here tell with 100% certainty, which pic is from which camera??  I never thought I'd see the day when a photographer can be as geeky as a computer nerd


----------



## Dao

Live_free said:


> I stopped reading that comparison when it said the 50D sensor was better because it had more megapixels.
> 
> It's easy to find bias info. I was in the same situation, I went nikon, why? Cause the d90 simply can take better pictures.




What is the difference between these 2 statements in regards "bias info"?

"50D sensor was better because it had more megapixels"
"Cause the d90 simply can take better pictures"

I think both are fine cameras.  And I strongly believe if I own both cameras, I will end up with the similar results in most situations.  In some area, the D90 shines! But in other area, 50D is better.  Which one is best for OP, it depends on what he/she is going after.


----------



## Live_free

Dao said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading that comparison when it said the 50D sensor was better because it had more megapixels.
> 
> It's easy to find bias info. I was in the same situation, I went nikon, why? Cause the d90 simply can take better pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between these 2 statements in regards "bias info"?
> 
> "50D sensor was better because it had more megapixels"
> "Cause the d90 simply can take better pictures"
> 
> I think both are fine cameras.  And I strongly believe if I own both cameras, I will end up with the similar results in most situations.  In some area, the D90 shines! But in other area, 50D is better.  Which one is best for OP, it depends on what he/she is going after.
Click to expand...



Fine would you like me to say "Im my opinion the D90 takes better pictures" Is that better? Well that site you linked in telling thousands, I am telling a few, huge difference. Also it is meant to help people and be non bias and intelligent. All it does horribly. I'm not bias for saying I like it because it takes better pictures, that is an opinion, a bias is when you spread that opinion as truth.


----------



## Fedaykin

Both are great cameras. What you have to think about is the lens lineup for each company and which suit you better. For example Nikon lenses are generally more expensive than Canon lenses. I suggest looking at each lens lineup and choosing which would be better suited for your needs/wants.


----------



## JimFly

I have to agree with cfusionpm, its pictures and not isolated numbers or in other words the human eye

The Nikon vs Canon will it ever end ?


----------



## cnutco

D90


----------



## eriqalan

Image quality is as much a province of the lens as the body - in either case you are buying into a system

which goes back to the question you did not answer - why are you buying a camera; what are you going to do with it?


----------

